# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Страшилки

## Asteriks

*Имидж имиджу рознь. ФРИКИ - знаете таких? Сейчас узнаете! Страшно! На ночь и слабонервным, а также беременным и детям до 18 - не смотреть!
*

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## vova230

Оно конечно каждому свое. В Африке некоторые племена тоже бревна в уши и носы заталкивают. Но вот мне интересно увидеть фото такого в старости, когда ему будет лет 70. Что тогда с его дырками будет? Он бы себе сквозную дыру в голове сделал-бы, чтобы все увидели, что мозгов в голове нет.

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Marusja

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks



----------


## Marusja

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Для чего людям нужно так над собой изощряться? Хотят, чтобы на них внимание обратили? Но это же УЖАСНО! Не просто не красиво, а ЧУДОВИЩНО!

----------


## Jemal

Кому-то нравиться стильно одеваться, а кто-то хочет сделать необычным свое тело.

----------


## vova230

Ну почему-же есть здесь и некая своя красота. Для большинства отталкивающая, но не без изюминки. Это как сюрреализм в искусстве.

----------


## Asteriks

Что самое непонятное, большинство подобных людей - мужчины. Украшать себя свойственно женщинам. Напрашивается вывод - не ради украшения. Ради чего? Выделиться?
А кто полюбит того с первой картинки? С колёсами в ушах и носу? О-о!

----------


## vova230

Судя по стилю, скорее стремление устрашить противника, показать какой я крутой. Хотя на самом деле все может быть иначе.

----------


## Marusja

вычитала только что:
К последним новинкам относится брейн-пирсинг- дыра в голове!!ПроцеДура стоит около 1000$.Тебя обривают наголо, под анестезией сверлят дрелью в черепе две дырки, потом специальной искривленной иглой продевают кольцо.Всё делается в районе затылка, поскольку именно там находится чувствительная область мозга, прикосновение кольца к которой вызывает эйфорию.

короче скучно людям, вот они и извращаются как могут...

----------


## Максик

Хех много таких видел...Но о тех которые голову пробивают это первый раз слышу... Вот бы дёрнуть за это колечко и посмотреть на эйфорию :mosking:

----------


## Akasey

да уроды тупоголовые, или малолетки, ибо если ты подрастёш немного, до зрелого возраста ,то поймёш что ты такой напротыканый никому не сдался!!! и будет он потом жалеть о "бесцельно прожитых годах"

----------


## брюNETка

> да уроды тупоголовые, или малолетки, ибо если ты подрастёш немного, до зрелого возраста ,то поймёш что ты такой напротыканый никому не сдался!!! и будет он потом жалеть о "бесцельно прожитых годах"


*Он найдет себе точнА такую же девушку или какую другую неформалку(не у всех же это отвращение вызывает)*

----------


## Irina

Видела я  в Турции на пляже даму лет 60 и весом кг100 с красной розой на дряблой груди и пирсингом в пупке. Жуть я вам скажу страшная.

----------

